# OK, so bummed this didn't work! Transfer onto burlap



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I wanted to make some cool pillows for my front porch couches and swing so I had bought iron on transfer paper for my printer and I already had the burlap to make my pillow covers. Well, after 3 tries, I can't get my image to transfer onto burlap!!!! What a bummer!! Oh well. Unless I'm doing something really wrong, I just wanted to pass this along to whoever might be thinking about trying it so they don't waste their money and printer ink!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

You could try a heavy canvas instead. That would still hold up for outdoors, but is probably more viable as a material. JoAnn's Fabrics has it, I believe. Heck, I think even Walmart may have it in the fabric section, now.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

I have successfully used iron-on transfers on burlap...however...I did wash the burlap first. I did two pillows at the same time..one on burlap and one on canvas.

Although they both looked great at first, the canvas one has held up fine...but the burlap has deteriorated. If you are using them outside, I would highly recommend the canvas that stromygirl84 recommended.
A painter's drop cloth provides yards of canvas for very little money.

Here ar the two pillows I did...


----------

